# How to use the FLEX 3401 Dual Action Polisher



## Mike Phillips

*How to use the FLEX 3401 Dual Action Polisher *

Was answering a question on the YouTube page for this video and noticed it never was shared on the forum.

How to use the FLEX 3401 Dual Action Polisher​





The Flex 3401 Polisher is a powerful tool but also incredibly safe. This is a Pro-Grade tool that can be used 6-days a week in a heavy production environment and will hold up to all the abuse you can throw at it.










:thumb:


----------



## efib

Nice video, 3401 is a nice tool .


----------



## Envy Car Care

Very interesting thanks Mike.
I have one but used it very little as its such a beast. I'm sure you could stand on it and ride across the floor


----------



## Mike Phillips

efib said:


> Nice video, 3401 is a nice tool .


I agree. It was fun going to the Flex Plant in Stuttgart, Germany for a tour of their plant and assembly process.



Envy Valeting said:


> Very interesting thanks Mike.
> I have one but used it very little as its such a beast. I'm sure you could stand on it and ride across the floor


I agree it has a lot of power. I'm also a strong proponent of getting the 4" backing plate and then using the 5" Lake Country Hybrid Pads as this really tames the tool down and helps it to fit the smaller panels of modern cars much better.


----------



## Guitarjon

That was a very well put together video


----------



## Rascal_69

What oil is recommended mike? 

Will get some ordered


----------



## majcas84

Really good video. I watched it a few times on YouTube, before and after buying my 3401 and it was very useful, so thanks Mike.

As Mike says, the smaller backing plate is well worth having and really makes the polisher smoother to use, especially on the curvy bits.


----------



## Karl woods

Does anybody know if 5" Lake Country Hybrid Pads can be purchased in the uk .


----------



## ianrobbo1

Sorry if I'm treading on anyone's toes, but I'm Subscribing to this thread so it's easier to find the video of the flex 3401, which is what is going to be my Christmas present to myself the Flex 3401,  well, it will be if I can find one at the right price!!  

I'm up for a second hand one as well, given it's in very good condition!!


----------



## steve from wath

ianrobbo1 said:


> Sorry if I'm treading on anyone's toes, but I'm Subscribing to this thread so it's easier to find the video of the flex 3401, which is what is going to be my Christmas present to myself the Flex 3401,  well, it will be if I can find one at the right price!!
> 
> I'm up for a second hand one as well, given it's in very good condition!!


try simon @ wax attack ian :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

Karl woods said:


> Does anybody know if 5" Lake Country Hybrid Pads can be purchased in the uk .


i got some spring time

they are very good on the vrg

but could only get them from the usa

i also got some lake country cool wave pads,,they are good as well
again only in usa so far

autogeek.com


----------



## deano82

Great video and a great machine


----------

